# Au Pied Du Cuchon



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi all,

A brief review on one of my favorite Montreal restaurants. I am returning next week and intend to write about it in my book.

As for this particular restaurant last time I had the signature dish (duck in a can). The meal was accompanied by pickled tongue. I found the service to be attentive. For example, when I came in, they asked if I'd like water. I said yes, and they came out with a tall bottle of sparkling water. After I had had a glass, another waiter came up and asked if I liked "cafe" with my meal. Again, I said yes and I got a decent cup of coffee, served alongside my appetizer (tongue). I got bread quickly before the appetizer course and if I had one complaint, it is that it's easy to fill up on inexpensive appetizers (my tongue covered my plate and was only four dollars) and be challenged to finish the main course. I did, but it was a bit of a sensory overload with sparkling water, bread, tongue, coffee and a large can of duck meat. If you have ever heard about this restaurant, (Au Pied Du Cuchon) you will know that it is known for heavy meals and good value.

I think I walked out of that restaurant about sixty dollars lighter. I didn't order alcohol, but the cafe and water was sufficient in providing both beverage and tasty choices when paired with Duck in A Can. As a non-drinker I found the fact that they didn't push a wine list or beer list on you, but offered a wide variety of beverages.

The signature dish is a can of duck meat and cabbage. They take your order, seal the can, write your name on it, boil it and present it on your plate. The dish covers the entire plate and is a excellent value at 42 dollars. Other items I haven't tried yet include pigs feet and fois gras poutine. This time around I may try the pigs foot, but will definitely be eating the tongue and perhaps a small portion of fois gras coquettes.

Just a brief review. I can't wait to go back next week.

Tom


----------

